# WebServer, Dyndns, Port Forwarding Problem



## volkerHOME (29. August 2004)

Hallo,
Vorraussetzungen:
 Wollte zu Hause einen Apache Webserver mit Betriebssystem WIN 2000 einrichten. Habe dazu WAMP installiert und funktioniert auch soweit mein Kenntnisstand das beurteilen kann. Der Server ist an einen T-Sinus 130 Router angeschlossen. Bekommt von diesem eine feste IP zugewiesen. Habe nun bei dyndns eine Domain. Software für die Aktualisierung der IP funktioniert auch.

Problem: 
Habe nun das Problem das die Anfragen vom Router nicht weitergeleitet werden. Habe schon das Handbuch gelesen und das Port Forwarding auf die feste IP des Servers mit Port 80 eingestellt. Leider ist die HTML Seite über Dyndns nicht zu erreichen.
The Site you are looking for "***" is not available.

Aus dem LAN ist sie bei Eingabe der festen Server IP allerdings schon zu erreichen.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Sinac (29. August 2004)

Wie kann man den eine feste IP vom Router "zuweisen" lassen? Entweder du hast eine Feste vergeben oder der Router weißt sie zu.  

Naja, egal. Lässt ein Router denn überhaupt Anfragen auf Port 80 zu? Also die Firewall meine ich jetzt? Das mit dem Portforwarding hast du auch nochmal überprüft? Poste am besten mal die Konfig., aber ich tippe auf die Firewall.

Hast du mal probiert den Webserver von außen überdie IP zu erreichen, also nicht über die Domain?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## volkerHOME (29. August 2004)

Wie kann man den eine feste IP vom Router "zuweisen" lassen? Entweder du hast eine Feste vergeben oder der Router weißt sie zu. 

Ne hab sie natürlich beim Server im Protokoll eingegeben..!

Naja, egal. Lässt ein Router denn überhaupt Anfragen auf Port 80 zu? Also die Firewall meine ich jetzt? Das mit dem Portforwarding hast du auch nochmal überprüft? Poste am besten mal die Konfig., aber ich tippe auf die Firewall.

Selbst wenn ich die Firewall ausmache geht es nicht. 
Dachte man müsste einfach nur beim Router eingeben das Anfragen nach Web Seiten direkt dem Server (IP) zugewiesen werden. Hab aber eigentlich keine Ahnung.

Hast du mal probiert den Webserver von außen überdie IP zu erreichen, also nicht über die Domain?

Von aussen über die IP klappt auch net.

Gruss Volker


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

nur ein kleiner Zwischenruf von mir, willst du wirklich einen Serverdienst im Internet anbieten (und du damit Fremden Zugriff auf dein Netz erlaubst), wenn du nichtmal einen Router so konfigurieren kannst das er Portforwarding macht? 

Wie bitte gibt man einem Rechner eine IP in seinem Protokoll an?  

Ich kenne zwar deinen Router nicht, aber ich denke das es im Handbuch beschrieben ist, wie sowas geht.


----------



## volkerHOME (29. August 2004)

Also erst einmal ist das ganze nur zum testen und um ein bisschen Erfahrung zu sammeln...
Als zweites muss ich sagen das ich ja alles wie im Handbuch gemacht habe, aber es trotzdem nicht funktioniert. Meiner Meinung nach stimmt alles und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.  
Ansonsten ist der Router schon konfiguriert und nicht etwa offen...so blöd bin ich dann ja auch nicht.....
Gruss Volker


----------



## sathis (31. August 2004)

*dyndns*

hallo leute,

ich habe ein router von tedata  komfort  möchte dyndns.org einrichten
gibts  anleitung.

danke


----------



## Ben Ben (31. August 2004)

Sonst aber alles klar?
Erst schreibst du nur klein, dann in einen Thread der sich nur entfern mit deinem Problem befasst und dann noch ins so einen unhöflichen Tonfall.

keine ahnung ob gibt anleitung. google.

[edit Arne]
Das "Problem" ist gelöst


----------



## volkerHOME (3. September 2004)

So...
hab mittrlerweile selbst das Problem gefunden. Hab nämlich immer versucht auf die Seite zuzugreifen von einem Rechner im selben Netz. Als jetzt ein Freund von ausserhalb es versucht hat ging es.
Kann jetzt nur über die lokale IP darauf zugreifen(Seite wird angezeigt).
Gruss Volker


----------

